# Zamplebox, good or bad buy



## Raslin (18/10/14)

Has anybody signed up for zamplebox? Do they ship to SA and how regular is the shipment? Is there a extra shipping cost?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

They have indeed!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/zamplebox-monthly-boxes.853/


----------



## Raslin (18/10/14)

Thanks Rob. This is very helpfull as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

